#  Chat Ecke >   Prüfungspanik >

## stewie

Oh mein Gott!!!
In zwei Wochen schreib ich mein Physikum (=Zwischenprüfung im Medizinstudium).
Ich hab sooo eine Panik davor...
Früher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Prüfungsangst oder so, erst seit ich studiere wird es immer schlimmer. Und jetzt, oh je oh je...
So viel noch zu lernen und so wenig Zeit...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas? Da mir diese Angst neu ist (früher habe ich mich meist sogar auf Prüfungen gefreut, weil ich zeigen konnte, was ich kann), hab ich keine Ahnung, wie man am besten mit sowas umgeht.
Bin für jedes aufmunternde Wort dankbar,   :feeling_blue2_cut:  Stewie

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu 
Ich kenn die Anspannung, die man vor dem Physikum durchmacht.
Als Tip kann ich dir sagen, vergiss die Bücher, KREUZE KREUZE KREUZE 
Kreuz die gelbe Reihe rauf und runter und wieder rauf und runter.
Ohne massive Kreuzerfahrung ist das Physikum nur sehr schwer zu bestehen. 
Für deine mündliche Prüfung besorg dir Prüfungsprotokolle, wenn du weißt wer euch prüft. Ausserdem solltest du auf jeden Fall vor der mündlichen Prüfung ein Gespräch mit beiden Prüfern machen, um evtl. "Einschränkungen" in den Themen zu erfahren, worauf die Prüfer wert legen und so. 
Ich hab 8 Tage nach dem Schriftlichen Zeit gehabt für das mündliche zu lernen.
Ich hab mir aus den Prüfungsprotokollen eine "Hightlight Liste" erstellt, was die Prüfer wie oft in den vorherigen Prüfungen gefragt haben, und diese nach  der Priorität mir in den Kopf gehaun.
Es ist nicht möglich in so kurzer Zeit alles aus den beiden Fächern zu lernen, also hab Mut zur Lücke, aber lern die Hightligths, so das die Sitzen. 
Ich hab für das Mündliche (Anatomie und Biochemie) jeweils 12-14 Stunden pro Tag am Stück gelernt. Such dir einen leeren Raum, wo keine Ablenkung vorhanden ist (also nicht im eigenen Zimmer lernen), das Hilft die Zeit durchzuhalten. 
Und selbst wenn es beim ersten Versuch nicht klappt, ist das noch kein Beinbruch. Also keine Panik  :Zwinker: 
Es haben schon viele vor dir geschafft. 
Liebe Grüße und *ganzfestdiedaumendrück* 
Michael

----------


## Armin_osäure

Hallo, 
ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf, da ich über meine Google suche darauf gestoßen bin!
Bei mir ist es nun auch soweit! In 17 Tagen ist Physikum. Und meine Nerven liegen blank! 
Ich hab wirklich das Gefühl, dass ich durchdrehe :-( bzw. die nächeten Tage einfach nicht durchstehe :-( 
ist den kreuzen wirklich des Rätsels Lösung?
Da lernt man die Fragen doch nur auswenig, und kann es nicht anwenden, oder?  
Ich wäre über jeden Tipp, der mir die nächsten Tage erleichtert, dankbar :-)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hast du es mal mit Sport versucht?
Mich lenkt das immer schön ab, entspannt mich und macht den Kopf frei.
2 - 3 Stunden Montainbike hilft mir dabei am Besten. 
Für das Physikum wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg  :Smiley:

----------


## Armin_osäure

:zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ich kann mich einfach keine 2-3 Stunden vom Schreibtisch losreißen :Cry: 
also genauso wie man es NICHT machen sollte!
Aber ich hab einfach ein zu schlechtes Gewissen und denke dann: Mensch in der Zeit hättest du lernen sollen....
obwohl ich natürlich weiß, wie wichtig auch Erholung bzw. Abwechslung ist :Cry:

----------


## StarBuG

Kreuzen, Kreuzen, Kreuzen.
Vergiss Bücher. 
Nimm dir einen Tag pro Woche frei, am besten Samstags und geh raus. 
Viel Glück.
Es haben schon soooo viele geschafft  :Zwinker:

----------


## Armin_osäure

hm, aber reicht grad in Anatomie auch nur kreuzen?! 
einen ganzen Tag? Das kann ich nicht! Hab da ein zu schlechtes Gewissen!

----------


## StarBuG

Für das Schriftliche und bis zum Schriftlichen ausschließlich Kreuzen, kreuzen, kreuzen 
Für das Mündliche dann Prüfungsprotokolle und Bücher

----------


## Armin_osäure

oh....ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen!
ABER ich werde den Rat beherzigen und NUR NOCH kreuzen!
+Kommentare lesen, oder kann man sich die etwa auch schenken?

----------


## StarBuG

Doch, Kommentare solltest Du lesen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Armin_osäure

danke :-)
für die Tipps! 
Werd jetzt nur noch kreuzen, wobei nach einem Examen (320 Fragen) bin ich fix und alle :-(

----------

